# 1942 G519 Huffman Bike project



## johan willaert (Jun 21, 2013)

Here's my my latest project which is a 1942 Huffman US Army issue bike.

I purchased this off another member several months ago...

The original finish is still there and I intent to semi-restore this bike keeping as much of the original finish as possible, and replacing broken or missing parts wherever necessary... In the past few months I have gathered most of the parts to complete it, but I still lack a rear fender, reflector, chainguard and kickstand...


----------



## johan willaert (Jun 21, 2013)

Front hub is marked Eclipse as it should and bears traces of OD paint, as do the spokes...
Front wheel nipples seem to be brass...


----------



## johan willaert (Jun 21, 2013)

Rear hub is correct Morrow type, marked M2
Rim is badly bent, but I have NOS spare rims to solve that...


----------



## johan willaert (Jun 21, 2013)

Original Huffman headbadge is still there


----------



## johan willaert (Jun 21, 2013)

This is how it should turn out in the end...


----------



## johan willaert (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## partsguy (Jul 9, 2013)

I can't wait to see this one when it is done!


----------



## johan willaert (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks! This will be a project for next winter and should be finished by June 2014 so I can take it to Normandy for the 70th D-Day Commemorations...


----------



## partsguy (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh wow! I just noticed your location! I'm shocked that any of the American military stuff is left there intact form that era. I hear stories of WWII tanks and planes being recovered but they are usually in very bad shape and the restorations really take my breathe away.

It must be very difficult to find ANY classic American bikes or parts there.


----------



## johan willaert (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes, WW2 US Army bikes are extremely rare over here...

The Huffman above was bought from the US, but my Columbia MG came from a farm near the Hurtgen Wald on the German-Dutch border back in roughly 2000... So that one is a real combat veteran...
See also: http://www.theliberator.be/militarybicycles.htm

Parts on the loose are non-existent over here...

Cheers,

Johan


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 13, 2013)

VERY nice build you have going on and I love those old photos. Don't you wish bikes could talk?


----------



## johan willaert (Nov 12, 2013)

Time for an update...

Over the past few months, I have been gathering parts needed to complete this one...

Rims have been found, a crank with correct chainring, Torrington #8 pedals with rubber block and a chainguard...
Still looking for a serviceable rear fender...

Meanwhile everything was taken apart and cleaned... some parts need more than just TLC and I have ordered new roller bearings for both headset and crankset...

The frame seems to be high quality chrome like metal underneath the OD....






A lemon green like primer is found under OD...





Also on the Torrington marked handlebars..


----------



## johan willaert (Nov 12, 2013)

Same primer is found on handlebar stem... Note the small washer on the stem bolt...





Typical early Huffman curved saddle post with traces of blue and OD paint..





Special bolts on the truss rods...


----------



## johan willaert (Nov 12, 2013)

Better look at the headbadge and the frame number









And a 12 is stamped on the rear of the front forks... I left the stationary cone on the forks..


----------



## johan willaert (Nov 12, 2013)

Replacement crank and chainring...






Next will be assembling the hubs and spokes on the NOS rims, trueing and fitting new tubes and tires. Then assembling the frame and forks and getting it on its wheels again...
Need to pick up a chain and attach crank and pedals and handlebars, so I can testride before working on the small parts (fenders, chainguard, light, etc...) Also still looking for a kickstand...


----------



## johan willaert (Dec 31, 2013)

One truss rod 'ring' was cracked, and now repaired... Here's a better view on the early Huffman forks with fixed truss rod brackets...


----------



## johan willaert (Mar 18, 2014)

Some updates....

The front hub was clearly made of chrome steel... the hub and spokes were primed with zinc chromate, and then painted OD....
I painted the hub and spokes again and fitted an NOS rim....


----------



## johan willaert (Mar 18, 2014)

Front axle parts after cleaning.... the Morrow bearings are still in remarkably good condition...


----------



## johan willaert (Mar 18, 2014)

Some parts were damaged beyond repair and will be replaced....

Upper truss rod bracket and Coaster brake arm strap...


----------



## johan willaert (Mar 18, 2014)

A refurbished saddle fitted to an NOS G519 frame... Still need to make and attach some crash tabs...


----------



## johan willaert (Mar 18, 2014)

Picked up and repainted a nice Huffy chainguard and kickstand....


----------



## johan willaert (Apr 5, 2014)

Today was wheel trueing time....


----------



## johan willaert (Apr 6, 2014)

New tires/tubes mounted on NOS rims and the original hubs and spokes....


----------



## johan willaert (Apr 14, 2014)

Assembled it all
Still need to add some handlebar grips... I have a headlight, but haven't decided yet to mount it or not...

Took it for a short spin and it rides and brakes as it should!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2014)

johan willaert said:


> Replacement crank and chainring...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




funny my bike has blackout pedals with wood blocks, a black, no chrome dogleg crank and no chrome sprocket...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2014)

johan willaert said:


> Time for an update...
> 
> Over the past few months, I have been gathering parts needed to complete this one...
> 
> ...




my handlebars are marked with an X are yours? also never seen a bent seatpost like that ever.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 14, 2014)

johan willaert said:


> Some parts were damaged beyond repair and will be replaced....
> 
> Upper truss rod bracket and Coaster brake arm strap...




the top bracket is correct the bottom one is not Huffman. Huffman used the same bracket from 1937 to the mid to late 1950s
here's what it looks like not all bent up.


----------



## johan willaert (Apr 14, 2014)

I have seen the bent seat post on other Huffman military bikes...
I do feel it is original to the frame...





As for the truss rod bracket, I know it's Columbia, will have to make do until I find a Huffman bracket... Do you have a spare???


Will check on the X mark on the handlebar, but I believe it's only marked Torrington

Thanks


----------



## johan willaert (May 10, 2014)

Here's the Huffy on its first outing next to a friend's Columbia at a local show last week...









Also this message for Tom W if you should read this....

_Thanks, got all OK, but emails have been bouncing back for the last week or so!!_


----------



## izee2 (May 10, 2014)

Hey Johan,
  Glad to hear that the part arrived. Glad I could help you. I sent you an email to check if things are still working.
  Tom


----------



## johan willaert (May 12, 2016)

Just about two years after finishing this bike, I mounted a Delta Winner headlight which was still missing and rode the Huffman to the beach...


----------



## johan willaert (May 16, 2016)

Lightest and Heaviest at show last weekend....


----------



## johan willaert (Oct 24, 2017)

At a local MV show.... Next to an original 'Atlantic Wall Hedgehog'...


----------



## Jon Marinello (Nov 4, 2017)

Badass!


----------



## johan willaert (May 22, 2018)

Took the Huffman to a local MV show and teamed up with a friend who brought a WW2 British MkV* bike...
Did around 25mls touring the countryside with roughly 150 motorized vehicles...


----------



## johan willaert (Aug 7, 2022)

Rode the Huffman thru the Danger Zone this weekend… 😎


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Aug 7, 2022)

johan willaert said:


> Rode the Huffman thru the Danger Zone this weekend… 😎
> 
> View attachment 1676184




*Johan, is that a "layback seatpost" I see on your bike?...........nice!*


----------



## johan willaert (Aug 7, 2022)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> *Johan, is that a "layback seatpost" I see on your bike?...........nice!*




Yes, it was on the bike when I found it. Not the only Army Huffman I know  with one
plus, I never managed to get it out and didnt want to damage the post or frame


----------



## Mercian (Aug 9, 2022)

Hi All,

Whilst not as pronounced as Johan's, my Huffman too had a 'bent' seatpost as original.




Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Aug 9, 2022)

Mercian said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Whilst not as pronounced as Johan's, my Huffman too had a 'bent' seatpost as original.
> 
> ...




*As Artie Johnson would say,*


----------

